# Creating CO2 blast effect with regular fog machine



## NightRider785 (Dec 17, 2013)

I have a standard horizontal fog machine with fast dissipating fog fluid. I am trying to accomplish a CO2 downward vertical blast effect in a themed "Decontamination Area".
My initial thought on how to do this:
-Fogger is on a shelf about 6 feet up, 2 feet from the door. 
Run PVC pipe from nozzle (with necessary gap for air of course) horizontally to the top center of the door, and 90 degree elbow to point it down.
Right after the 90 degree elbow, have a piece that allows compressed air to be shot in.
Using a dump valve for the air, with a 2-ch controller, have the fog start 1-2 sec prior to air, then add 3 sec of air blast to move it quick. I think I would also need an air tank reservoir.
My Concerns:
-Let's say I'm using 2 inch PVC, and I run a typical air hose line to it. I assume I will get a very narrow stream of air that won't push much of the fog at the speed I'm going for.

Anyone have any suggestions of how to improve my idea, or a better way all around?
A new vertical fogger or actual CO2 blaster sadly are not options.


----------



## dstading (Aug 6, 2014)

What you described should work, the trick is making sure that the fogger is ready to deliver when you need it. And don't forget that the fog will be hot, you may need a larger distance (> 6 feet) so nobody gets scorched.


----------



## nativehaunt (Oct 2, 2013)

I like your idea but I do see an issue with your air supply. Since it is past the 90 degree angle, your direction of travel is going to favor the exit you had planned, but the elbow will not create enough static pressure to keep all of the entering air from going in one direction, you will have air blowing back towards your fog machine I believe.

Here's an idea: 
You could have the fog machine dumping into a container, such as a plastic storage container. In the "fog container", have a small vent so that ambient air can get into the container and no vacuum will be created. The fog will dissipate, but if high cycle I don't see any problems. Exiting your storage container, your piping will run to your fog "accelerator". As for the accelerator, Fright Props does sell a "Vortex Air Amplifier" http://www.frightprops.com/pneumatics/vortex-air-amplifiers/air-amplifier-hose-mount.html that in line between your container and exit would create the effect your looking for. Also, I was thinking, you could use a ventilation fan such as the fans used to remove vapors from marine applications. They are relatively cheap and move over 200 cfm easily. Here's a link to one http://www.overtons.com/modperl/product/details.cgi?pdesc=Detmar-Water-Resistant-4-Line-Blower&i=70750&r=view&utm_medium=cpc&utm_source=googlebase&s_kwcid=googlepla&cvsfa=2587&cvsfe=2&cvsfhu=3730373530&kpid=70750&gclid=CJr-tIiYpsECFRJp7Aod2CcAyw I believe this would create the effect your looking for as well. Since it's a 12 volt source you could wire it into a controller, motion sensor, etc. and just have your fog machine running on cycle. As far as the height of the fog machine and container if its higher than your exit you will have an hydraulic effect and have some fog bypassing through the system, you will have to play with height, again this is all on theory. Or, you could create a bypass around you "accelerator" of choice and create an eerie leaking ambient effect, and then all of a sudden a huge blast fills the area. Here's a crude drawing: PhotoOct11102653PM.jpg Photo by garrettbl | Photobucket


----------



## nativehaunt (Oct 2, 2013)

Link to Fright Props Vortex Air Amplifier: http://www.frightprops.com/air-amplifier-hose-mount.html


----------



## NightRider785 (Dec 17, 2013)

Awesome, thanks for the detailed ideas! Gives me a few different things to try out.


----------

